# 3 naked women



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

.
                 not what you expected now was                  it?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

You knew that some of us would fall for this one like a cat goes for catnip...


----------



## Joe (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Ronni (Feb 20, 2020)

That really is amazing!!!

Of course, where my mind goes is OMG how did those women sit so still for so long??  My joints would be screaming, I'd have pins and needles in my legs.  And that's even in spite of the fact that I am very limber, can fold up just like that no problem.  It's STAYING like that for what had to be a long time that would have my body screaming!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2020)

That would put a tiger in your tank....


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2020)

What talent!


----------



## toffee (Feb 20, 2020)

love it ..


----------



## charry (Feb 20, 2020)

wow ...luv it x


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2020)

Amazing & really hot.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2020)

for shame Ken, you teaser of '3 nakid women' sends old farts pressing 
buttons as fast as our old hands will allow.

Question: that is not art, the concept of arranging the females is an 
example of a mind that operates different than most.  I could never conceive of such an anatomical arrangement.  Does that mean it is art?

I say no, anyone that uses a butt crack to be viewed as a tiger's nose deserves some type  of recognition.  
We need some of the art people on this site to tell us is this art,     or just
what should it be classified as...

It is darn interesting!  looked 2x, and more

JJ says it is talent: yes, it is that, what kind of talent.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 20, 2020)

I was hoping it had something to do with a nice day at the beach.


----------

